# First Cobia from Russell-Fields City Pier



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

Caught this morning, no weight or details posted.


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks short unless those boards are 10 inches. Grats to the fisherman all the same!


----------

